# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  onkyo tx-ds575

## power of sound

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα :Smile: . Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος έναν χαλασμένο ενισχυτή ‘’ONKYO tx-ds575’’καθώς πήρε έναν άλλο της coda που είναι και αυτός home cinema :Tongue2: . Ο ενισχυτής έχει το εξής πρόβλημα: όταν τον βάζεις στην πρίζα ανάβει κανονικά η οθόνη του και όλα κομπλέ αλλά από ήχο νεκρική σιγή. Έδωσα σε όλους της εισόδους σήμα και σε όλες της εξόδους είχα ηχεία αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο :Sad: . Τον άνοιξα και εκ πρώτης όψεως όλα δείχνουν καλά τίποτα δεν φαίνεται καμένο. Μέτρησα με το πολυμετρο όλα τα τρανζίστορ που έχει πάνω στην ψήκτρα (6 μεγάλα και 3 μικρά από την μια, και 4 μεγάλα και 2 μικρά από την άλλη) και όλα έδειχναν ότι ήταν κανονικά, κανένα δεν βραχυκύκλωνε. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? :Rolleyes:  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :Smile:

----------


## TSAKALI

Ψαξε για καποιο ρελε που δεν οπλιζει, η το ρελε φταιει ,η το κυκλωμα 
προστασιας γυρω απο αυτο...

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Σάββα έχει 5 ρελε. 1 πάνω στην πλακετα για της  3 εξόδους, 3 (τα 2 είναι πιο μεγάλα) πίσω από της άλλες 4 εξόδους, και 1 εκεί που πάνε τα 220v αυτό πάντως δουλεύει γιατί οπλίζει όταν τον ανάβω. Έχεις υπόψη σου σε πιο από όλα να κινηθώ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## TSAKALI

οχι φιλε, δεν μπορω να ξερω ,απο εδω . θα βρεις το σχεδιο η θα ψαξεις
να δεις τι τα οδηγει (τα ρελε) 
μου τυχε τετοια βλαβη γιαυτο και εγραψα, αλλα ηταν ενα ρελε.

----------


## power of sound

Καλώς :Smile:  σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Σάββα για την βοήθεια :Biggrin:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλημερα  επειδη  μου θυμιζει κατι αυτος ο ενισχυτης αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι ο  ιδιος,  να μας πεις  μηπως  στην ψηφιακη πλακετα φοραει  το  LC372100PF;

----------


## chip

έχει πολλά ρελέ γιατί έχει πολλές εξόδους. Αποκλίεται να χάλασαν όλα μαζί... Άρα αν φτέει κάτι στο θέμα ρελέ είναι το κύκλωμα που τα ενεργοποιεί. Μπορεί να είναι από μερικά τρανζιστοράκια μέχρι έλεγχος μέσω του επεξεργαστή (αν έχει το μηχάνημα). Πριν αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις για βλάβη σε αυτό το κύκλωμα δες όταν θέτεις τον ενισχυτή σε λειτουργία αν ακούγεται ο ήχος των ρελέ (αν ακούγεται η βλάβη είναι αλλού).
Επίσης πρέπει να δείς για βλάβες στο τροφοδοτικό. Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μία φοτογραφία από το εσωτερικό για να ξέρουμε για τι είδους μηχάνημα μιλάμε. Μπορεί ακόμα να έχει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο που να κάνει επιλογή της πηγής του ήχου (αναλογικός διακόπτης και να είναι εκεί η βλάβη.)
'

----------


## chip

τώρα είδα μια φωτογραφία του ενισχυτή.
Προφανώς έχει και επεξεργαστή και αναλογικούς διακόπτες και κάποιο είδος επεξεργαστή ψηφιακού σήματος.
Άρα η βλάβη έχει πολλά πιθανά σημεία που πρέπει να ελεγχθούν ένα ένα.

----------


## chip

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ ....
http://www.fixya.com/support/t17053-..._ds575_problem
Η βλάβη σου είναι μάλον ιδιαίτερα σοβαρή.

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Νίκο ένα που βρήκα εγώ ήταν αυτό LC372100PΤ :Rolleyes: . Φίλε chip σου ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες του ενισχυτή να δεις. Όταν τον βάζω στην πρίζα ένα ρελε δουλεύει στανταρ μετά όταν επιλέγω από μπροστά πιο από τα ηχεία (α ή β) θέλω να παίξει οπλίζουν και αλλά δυο ρελε. Για τα αλλά δύο έχω της αμφιβολίες μου (και ειδικά για το λευκό που είναι σε κύκλο) καθώς ότι και να πάταγα δεν έδειχναν να δουλεύουν αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος :Rolleyes: . Αν μπορείς να μου πεις μια περίληψη του τη λέει γιατί από αγγλικά δεν είμαι και ιδιαιτέρα καλώς. :Blushing:

----------


## power of sound

Και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες. :Smile:

----------


## chip

Γράφει οτι αυτή η βλάβη συνήθως οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα στις κολήσεις στη RAM του επεξεργαστή.
Αναφέρει οτι είναι δύσκολο να το κάνει κάποιος χωρίς εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό και με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι η μνήμη είναι bga  (αν και δεν είδα bga στην πλακέτα σου)
Αν είναι bga πραγματικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι χωρίς εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία. Αν είναι απλά επιφανειακής στήριξης τότε δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο...
Καταρχήν βρες ποιο είναι το τσιπ μνήμης στην πλακέτα και αν μπορείς φωτογράφησέ το.

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα :Smile: . Φίλε chip υποθέτω πως αυτή είναι η πλακετα της μνήμης :Rolleyes:

----------


## chip

χμ....
αυτή είναι η πλακέτα με τον επεξεργαστή DSP. Το κακό είναι οτι δεν βλέπω τη RAM που αναφέρει στο ποστ που σου έδειξα. Το μακρόστενο chip είναι ROM (ίσως αναφέρονται σε αυτό).
Αν δεν έχει άλλη πλακέτα ανάλογη ή δεν έχει άλλα chip  στην πίσω μεριά της πλακέτας αυτής θα ασχοληθούμε με τη ROM (στα υπόψην οτι ο επεξεργαστής αυτός της Crystal συνεργάζεται με εξωτερική ROM αλλά όχι RAM).
Θα πρέπει να περάσεις με κόληση τα πόδια της μνήμης. Συμβουλέψου μερικά βιντεάκια στο youtube γι αυτό και φυσικά πηραματίσου σε κάποια παλια (χαλασμένη) πλακέτα υπολογιστή.
Βασικά η όλη τεχνική είναι οτι βάζεις κόληση και στη συνέχεια την τραβάς πλέγμα που χρησιμοποιείται για να τραβάει την κόληση. 
Στην όλη διαδικασία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και σολντερίνη (καλύτερα θα ταν flux αλλά δεν το βρίσκεις παντού). Φυσικά μετά θα θέλει καλό! καλό! καλό! καλό! καθάρισμα με βενζίνη!

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε τσιπ άλλη ανάλογη πλακετα με smd κολλημένα εξαρτήματα πάνω στην πλακετα δεν βρήκα παρά μόνο εκεί που είναι η οθόνη του ενισχυτή και έχει ένα επεξεργαστή (μάλλον :Rolleyes: ) που πάνω του λέει νεκ και κάτι αριθμούς που δεν διακρίνονται ούτε με μεγεθυντικό φακό :Sad:  που υποθέτω πως είναι για την οθόνη. Άρα εγώ τώρα να ξεκολλήσω την μνήμη rom?? :Rolleyes:

----------


## chip

Μην την πειράψεις την πλακέτα με την οθόνη.
Μας έμεινε να δοκιμάσουμε με τη μνήμη.
Δεν θα την ξεκολήσεις! Αφού λένε οτι έχει προβλημα με τις κολήσεις θα δοκιμάσεις να προσθέσεις λίγο κόληση στις κολήσεις. Θέλει όμως λίγη εμπειρία.... Βασικά θα βάλεις σολντερίνε πάνω στα πόδια θα βάλεις λίγο κόληση στο κολητήρι και θα περάσεις τα πόδια από πάνω. Βέβαια αυτό θα κάνει και βραχυκυκλώματα που πρέπει να τα βγάλεις μετά με το φυτήλι. (ένα πλέγμα σαν μπλεντάζ που τραβάει την κόληση)
Μην προσπαθήσεις όμως αν δεν πειραματιστής σε κάποια άλλη πλακέτα και χωρίς να δεις βιντεάκια στο youtube για ανάλογε εργασίες. Μπορείς σε πρώτη φάση να πατήσεις και λίγο τα ποδαράκια στο σημείο κόλησης χωρίς να προσθέσεις κόληση (πιο εύκολο αλλά δε σημαίνει οτι και αυτό δεν έχει επικινδυνότητα)
Μετά από οτι κάνεις τονίζω πολύ καλό καθάρισμα με βενζίνη. Φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## east electronics

επειδη δεν καταλαβα καλα  αυτα που λες για τους  ρελεδες το πρωτο που πρπεπει να δεις ειναι αν οπλιζουν οι ρελεδες της εξοδου ....αν δεν οπλιζουν αυτοι δεν παιζει τιποτα 

δευτερον 

αν δεν οπλιζουν πρπει να δεις αν υπαρχει ταση dc  στις αντιστασεις εξοδου του καθε ενισχυτη .... 

αν υπαρχει τιποτα παραπανω απο 50 μιλιβολτ  οι ρελεδες της εξοδου δεν θα ανοιξουν

----------


## her

Πρόσεξε επίσης να μην υπερθερμάνεις το ολοκληρωμένο. Μην είσαι με το κολλητήρι για ώρα στο ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα σε όλoι την παρέα :Smile: . Τελικά πήγα και πήρα τα δυο ρελε που δεν όπλιζαν από ότι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ένα ρελε που είναι πάνω ο ενισχυτής είχε 4 επαφές στα 24Vdc και αυτός που μου έδωσε ο πωλητης από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών έχει 8 επαφές και είναι 24Vdc (    Καθώς δεν υπάρχη το ίδιο παρά μόνο αν τα βρω στην αντιπροσωπεία του ενισχυτή μου είπε) και του λέω έχει 4 το άλλο και μου λέει βρες πια πόδια του καινούργιου ρελε σου χρειάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα κοφτα :Glare: . Αλλά πια είναι τα πόδια που μου χρειάζονται :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: ???

----------


## mystaki g

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index....tdown/id,5824/ εδω εχει το σχεδιο,μελετησε το

----------


## power of sound

Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο φίλε Γιώργο :Biggrin:  μπορεί και να φανεί χρήσιμο. Για τα ρελε καμιά ιδέα πως θα τα φτιάξω υπάρχει? :Blushing:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mystaki g

> επειδη δεν καταλαβα καλα αυτα που λες για τους ρελεδες το πρωτο που πρπεπει να δεις ειναι αν οπλιζουν οι ρελεδες της εξοδου ....αν δεν οπλιζουν αυτοι δεν παιζει τιποτα 
> 
> δευτερον 
> 
> αν δεν οπλιζουν πρπει να δεις αν υπαρχει ταση dc στις αντιστασεις εξοδου του καθε ενισχυτη .... 
> 
> αν υπαρχει τιποτα παραπανω απο 50 μιλιβολτ οι ρελεδες της εξοδου δεν θα ανοιξουν


αφου σου εγραψε ο Σακης /κανε αυτα που σου ειπε .(οπλιζουν η δεν οπλιζουν)

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα στην παρέα :Smile: . Αυτά που μου είπε ο φίλος Σάκης πάω να εφαρμόσω και ξεκίνησα με την αλλαγή των 2 ρελε που νομίζω ότι δεν δουλεύουν αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα καινούργια :Rolleyes:  όπως εξηγώ παρακάτω





> Καλημέρα σε όλoι την παρέα. Τελικά πήγα και πήρα τα δυο ρελε που δεν όπλιζαν από ότι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ένα ρελε που είναι πάνω ο ενισχυτής είχε 4 επαφές στα 24Vdc και αυτός που μου έδωσε ο πωλητης από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών έχει 8 επαφές και είναι 24Vdc (    Καθώς δεν υπάρχη το ίδιο παρά μόνο αν τα βρω στην αντιπροσωπεία του ενισχυτή μου είπε) και του λέω έχει 4 το άλλο και μου λέει βρες πια πόδια του καινούργιου ρελε σου χρειάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα κοφτα. Αλλά πια είναι τα πόδια που μου χρειάζονται???

----------


## east electronics

βρε γιωργο ...τι ειναι αυτα που λες ???? εγω οσα χρονια κανω audio  δεν εχω αλλαξει ρελια σε μηχανημα ποτε ..... δεν χρειαστηκε 

Παρε τα παλια ρελαι δωσε τους 12 -15 στις επαφες των πηνιων και να τα ρελαι κανουν κλικ εισαι ενταξει .

Τωρα αν δεν κανουν κλικ πανω στον ενισχυτη εχεις ζημια σε εξοδο  η στο κυκλωμα προστασιας ...

----------


## power of sound

Τελικά φίλε Σάκη είχες δίκιο :Biggrin:  τα ρελε είναι κομπλέ το πρόβλημα ήταν με την μνήμη που είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω :Laugh:  την ξανά κόλλησα και τώρα δουλεύει ο ενισχυτής :Biggrin: . Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα :Blushing:

----------

